

The History of Sleep - diodorus
http://www.historytoday.com/katharine-craik/importance-good-nights-sleep

======
aaron695
'Segmented sleep' is total and utter bullshit. It never existed.

I find this an interesting meme that has polluted the web quite well.

There is no science to back this up, but people are happy to take medical
science from one historian.

Humanity really is cursed by group stupidity.

~~~
benten10
1) Are you a sleep researcher? Links to research? 2) Do you have ANY
proof/citations to back your claim? 3) To call ANYTHING in history 'utter
bullshit' and 'never existed' is the kind of _BOLD CLAIM_ that professional
historians are known to undertake only with a large background of research
behind them. Do you have the extraordinary backing for your extraordinary
claims? 4) You call humanity stupid. Considering 1, 2, and 3, would you
consider toning down the language? EVEN IF you had ALL THE EVIDENCE IN THE
WORLD to support you, that would sound mean. Considering you present none,
would you agree with the assessment this is an unnecessarily arrogant and
'negative' comment that really doesn't deserve to be in this otherwise
generally respectful and civilized forum?

edit: spelling.

~~~
aaron695
I'm sorry but group think is a serious issue. And this is a major attack on
basic science. We are swapping in wife's tales for fact.

You mightn't think it doesn't matter on this issue, but it does. Sleep is an
incredibly important part of our lives and has major health ramifications.

This split sleep idea, comes up again and again and again and is stated as
fact without even question, there's no 'one theory thinks'. This is an insane
way for us to be acting in the age of science.

It is obviously fiction. There's 7 billion people on earth. 2.5+ billion
people on less than $2 per day. Over a billion without electricity. You don't
get much more medieval than that but we have to rely on cold reading documents
hundreds of years old?

If it was a one off then I mightn't care. But it's common form on the web for
many topics. We need to find a way of stopping it.

If I sounded mean to be heard, then so be it, I'm happy to be downvoted,
that's what downvoting is for, changing behaviour.

Hopefully people will see there's upvotes to be had and move in with nicer
ways of saying it or prove me wrong and get even more up votes. Anything
that's gets us out of these topics based solely on magic.

~~~
Apocryphon
There's a big difference between Ekirch's biphasic sleep model and the
pseduoscientific polyphasic sleep lifehack popularized on the internet.

If this theory is really so corrosive and wrong, why have no other experts
attacked it?

~~~
aaron695
Roger Ekirch is a historian.

Why has no scientist confirmed it?

Group think is my theory.

